# Gigi (finally!) Got Her BH!



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

Well it's been a long road, with a lot more to go, but Gigi (Giada Vom Haus Tyson - Elroy Barnero x Carmen Blendy) earned her BH over memorial day weekend at Wild West Dog sport's Spring DVG Trial!

Gigi came to play and showed up in fine fashion. Only one little hiccup with a crooked front on the down with recall, and a little forgey here and there. But overall, I can't overstate how proud I am of her and how much this dog loves to work for/with me. She's the best teammate ever.

Onward to bigger and better things in IGP!
Photos: @gammarayphotography


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Congrats team Gigi. 👏


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Beautiful dog, wonderful photos. I love to see rapport like this between handler/owner and dog. Particularly photo 2526 where she has her soft puppy ears on while you are giving her a kiss. Kudos to both of you!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Fantastic - congratulations!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations team Gigi!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Nice heeling Congratulations


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!! nice pedigree! She must be a really fun dog!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Congrats! Hopefully this coming October I’ll be posting about our BH


----------



## RosiesPaw (8 mo ago)

very cool, dude. beautiful dog =)


----------



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> Congratulations!!! nice pedigree! She must be a really fun dog!


Let's just say that I'm really holding her back.


----------



## Ozymandiasmv (Oct 3, 2018)

SMcN said:


> Beautiful dog, wonderful photos. I love to see rapport like this between handler/owner and dog. Particularly photo 2526 where she has her soft puppy ears on while you are giving her a kiss. Kudos to both of you!


Thanks for this lovely comment. That photo is my favorite of the bunch. This dog has had to endure snoot kisses from me since the day we brought her home!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ozymandiasmv said:


> Let's just say that I'm really holding her back.


oh the times I've said to my dog...

I'm so sorry I'm not better...


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Congrats! The photographer caught some great snapshots. I heard Randy breeds excellent dogs. You guys look like a great team!


----------

